# Standby generator wiring question



## k9luvr (Feb 11, 2016)

I currently have a portable generator and am thinking about a pad mounted home standby generator.

Currently I have a mechanical interlock on my home main breaker panel using a 30 amp interlock breaker to feed a exterior 30 amp twist lock outlet to connect my generator.

I don't want to go to the expense or effort to wire a subpanel, mechanical or auto transfer switch.

Is it possible to hard wire the pad mounted home standby generator to a 50 amp interlock circuit breaker and start the standby generator manually?


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

Yes, you can. Turn the main off before you go outside to start the set, then turn on the gen breaker after you start it.


----------



## tav (Nov 15, 2011)

k9luvr said:


> I currently have a portable generator and am thinking about a pad mounted home standby generator.
> 
> Currently I have a mechanical interlock on my home main breaker panel using a 30 amp interlock breaker to feed a exterior 30 amp twist lock outlet to connect my generator.
> 
> ...


we're gonna be doing the same thing.....interlock with a 50 amp breaker....not gonna hard wire , just getting a 40 ' power cord


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

make sure the cord is extra heavy duty fat cable for that long run.
6-4 is best.
some use rv 50 amp 6-4 cords.that way it has resale value
see this link click here for the gen connection page
the eu7000is inlet page has some good connectors on it as well as good soow wire.


----------

